# 15 HP. Overkill on a 15 4 Highsider?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Was just being curious about the negative and positive affects of going over the rated Hp on the boat. I have an 8 HP Johnson 2 smoke but it seems a little pokey at times. Plus I don't really believe in having to run WOT all the time. My motor does the trick but I think I would like some feedback before I make the big switch. Thx!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not sure what your boats rated at but if you have an 8 on there then a 9 hp merc 2 smoke should fit fine and if a 9's gonna fit then the 15 merc will fit also as they are basically the same motor. i've got a 15' river rat which is a noe knock off  :-X it was rated for a 7 but being the kinda guy that like to live life on the edge i was going to buy the 9 hp merc but then realized there was no weight or physical size difference between the 2  so i went with the 15 and that sucker would scoot just fine, i'm about 200-210 lbs and my brothers about 240-250 and we had no problems as long as we didnt get crazy , just becuase you've got the extra power doesnt mean you have to be w.o.t. everywhere you go but when you've got a full load its nice to have


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

" just becuase you've got the extra power doesnt mean you have to be w.o.t. everywhere you go but when you've got a full load its nice to have"

And you said it yourself it is pokey at times, if it can't get out of it's own way it can't be safe either. 

I don't think it would be all bad to add 5 hp extra for a little more power especially if the weight is about the same, it's not like you are putting a 70 on a 25 rated boat.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the info guys. The highsider is rated for a 10 HP. Just didnt want to overload her with too much weight and power but the general opinion pushes me toward buying the 15. Sometimes its better safe than sorry. I have always been one to take the truthful opinions of others. Next step: Find a 2 smoke 15 and sell my 8. Happy fishing


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone out there willing to downsize


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i ran a 15 on my old NMZ and had a 9.9 on it befor that, i didnt notice much differance in speed but did in draft, i had an old johnson 9.9 that weighed more than my '04 15 hp 2 smoke, but i think its all in the prop, that factory prop on my merc sucks, i had a stainless on it and had way better cornering befor id get any blow out and now im back with the factory alum. prop, and ill be getting another SS prop with more pitch to gain some more speed
its all in the prop you got, just my .02


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I ran a 15hp merc 2 stroke on my NMZ and its perfect combo for it. Its safe to use. I had tried put a 25hp on my NMZ and its way over kill.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Would a prop change make much of a differance if any on a motor as small as a 94 Johnson 8? I am just running the factory on it now and notice in turns it takes a little while for the motor to catch back up to speed.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

A 15hp 2 stroke is a perfect match for a HS or NMZ. I have a 15 on my NMZ and most of the time I only run at about 3/4 throttle. When I need to go fast to out run a storm its nice to have.
IMO a prop wont make much difference on a 8hp it may help but not worth the money.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with kranium in that a different prop on the 8 hp wont make enough difference to make you happy, like i said.... if the 9 fits so will the 15 with the only difference being the way they are tuned so the 15 would be a no brainer for me


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Kinda subject to "The Nut at the tiller"

There are lots of 75 Pound 15 Hp motors ...

You can get into trouble pretty easily .... There is a threshold .... You can Flip a Highsider with 15 Hp ...

*DO WEAR YOUR PFD AND ATTACH YOUR KILL SWITCH !!! *


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not to drag this topic out any further, but which model outboards tend to be on the light side for a 15 hp? This can give me a little direction on where to start looking. Thx!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

my merc 15 2 smoke 2004 is 68 lbs im pretty sure


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

merc 2 stroke , one of the best little motors you'll ever find


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> merc 2 stroke , one of the best little motors you'll ever find


x2 gazillion


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep. Little 15hp merc 2 stroke is best motor with all the features. I'm selling it right now on the sale section so I can use the funds to buy a bigger 4 stroke motor for camping and. Heavy loaded gheenoe. If this motor doesn't sell by August 31 then it won't be on sale again! My motor is awesome. Check it out.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

correction; 76 lbs


----------

